# Apalachicola/Carabelle 5/26-5/29



## MrFish

The wind didn't cooperate all weekend, it was pushing out of the south and making the bay into a milkshake. Not to mention everywhere we went we got drenched. Ended up picking up one trout and two reds the whole trip. Cats and ladyfish were everywhere . Couldn't get away from them. I put out a sabiki and was hooked up on a catfish in two seconds. Saw some tarpon roll in Indian Pass, but sharks were nailing the bait as soon as it hit the water. We boated around 10-12 sharks. One bull and I think the rest were duskys. Saw about a 30-35 lb. bonnethead on the flats that came right next to the boat before spooking. Put out half a ladyfish, but couldn't get it to hit. The best looking waterin Apalachicola Bay was the grass flats on the back side of little St. George. I left my pole at the house, so sneaking up on the reds with the trolling motor was a little challenging. In a final effort to find clean water, we ran to Carabelle. Ran through East Pass to some wrecks offshore. Picked up two small amberjack, a banded rudderfish and a ton of sand perch. We came back to the pass and dropped down and sharks were everywhere.
If your looking for sharks and alligators with plenty of bait around, then Apalachicola is your area.


----------



## Buckethead

Next time you're over that way, go to Ochlockonee Bay in Panacea and fish spinnerbaits and spoons around the oyster bars on the South side of the bay. Ugly, nasty, dirty water, but TONS of redfish. Watermelon Gulps for the trout, there's some bigguns around. Huge tarpon there in July-August.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

buckethead is right ... i fished those areas when i was a kid and caught more specks,reds,flounder,seabass there than anywhere else ive ever fished..


----------



## Buckethead

thecalmbeforethestorm said:


> buckethead is right ... i fished those areas when i was a kid and caught more specks,reds,flounder,seabass there than anywhere else ive ever fished..


It's an amazing place to fish. Almost zero pressure on those fish. Most of them have never seen a lure before. St. Mark's is great too, although it see a bit more traffic, still, nothing like major cities. Carrabelle is great for sight fishing East of Lanark Village between the docks and around the reef. If it's not too rough, the beach along Alligator Point has tarpon during the summer, but I've never seen anything like Ochlockonee Bay during the summer. Just hundreds of big, big tarpon rolling everywhere around the big oyster bars at the mouth of the bay. If you decide to fish there, make sure you check the updated NOAA charts and know where you're going. More than half of the mouth of that bay is oyster bars at low tide. And yeah, the seabass fishing is great there. Everyone loads up on them.


----------



## Flounder Hounder

I've always wondered what the floundering (gigging ) would be like over there...


----------



## SHunter

This is my favorite place to fish. When scallop season opens it starts getting more crowded on weekends so now is probably a good time to go. Amazing what you can see just from the boat. Thanks for posting this information.


----------

